# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Descubren en el Pacífico una babosa hermafrodita con 'pene desechable'

## F. Lázaro

LOL, jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> *Descubren en el Pacífico una babosa hermafrodita con 'pene desechable'*
> 
> *Esta especie marina pierde su pene después de realizar el acto sexual y, 24 horas después, le vuelve a salir y puede volver a utilizarlo*
> 
> nvestigadores japoneses han descubierto que la babosa marina conocida como Chromodoris reticulata tiene una característica nunca vista en otra especie: pierde su pene después de la cópula y poco después le vuelve a salir y puede utilizarlo otra vez. Los autores del trabajo, publicado en Royal Society, han descrito este fenómeno como 'pene desechable'.
> 
> Los científicos han indicado que la vida sexual de la babosa marina es complicada, incluso antes de conocer que tenían esta característica. Concretamente, se conoce que casi todas estas criaturas (nudibranquios) son "hermafroditas simultáneas". Esto significa que poseen órganos sexuales masculinos y femeninos y que puede usar ambos al mismo tiempo.
> 
> De este modo, el aparato reproductivo general se encuentra en el lado derecho del cuerpo y si dos nudibranquios se unen, uno mira hacia un lado y el otro a la inversa, con la parte derecha de sus cuerpos en contacto, tocándose. "El pene de uno encaja en la abertura femenina del otro, y el pene de éste encaja en la abertura femenina de la primera", han explicado los investigadores.
> ...

----------


## ben-amar

de usar y tirar, vamos jajajja

----------

